# Paints safe for mice?



## SydTheKyd (Mar 7, 2018)

I want to know what kind of paint would be safe for me to use in their enclosure.


----------



## KingoftheWindlover (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm not certain why you would want to use paint, but I imagine paint marketed as 'non-toxic' should be ok in case they were to chew it.


----------

